# i almost grabbed a hold of this today



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

View attachment 127564

View attachment 127565

View attachment 127566


sorry for the crappy pictures but its a black widow.
i found it in a rock pile i was moving


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

the date on your camera is off. lucky you didnt grab it!!!!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> the date on your camera is off


ya think my camera is outdated


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Cool. what u gonna do with it


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats awesome ... what are you doing with the widow


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I see those bad boys around my house all the time. You going to keep it as a pet?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> I see those bad boys around my house all the time. You going to keep it as a pet?


na after one night of it being in the house i keep getting freaked out every time i get an itch

what the hell did they put them in in science class to preserve them alchol id like to keep it in a baby food jar or something id really like to have it encapsuled in a little glass block like some people do with roses but have no clue where to have this done


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice find! If your looking to have it encapsulated ... maybe try a trophy shop? They used to get stuff at the place I used to work at encapsulated all the time so we could use it during tours to explain how some of our processes would work.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I see those bad boys around my house all the time. You going to keep it as a pet?


send me some :laugh:


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I see those bad boys around my house all the time. You going to keep it as a pet?


That's a little disturbing...I have only seen one in my life and I used to live in Virginia.

(The one that I saw was in a church bathroom in Normal, Illinois.)

Cool find, but getting rid of it was probably in your best interest...OTOH, the Tarantulas book put out by Barron's tells how to keep _Latrodectes_ spp. as pets (but does warn heavily against it).


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

how deadly is a black wid?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> how deadly is a black wid?





> In the case of a mature female, the hollow, needle shaped part of each chelicera, the part that penetrates the skin, is approximately 1.0 mm (around .04 inch) long, sufficiently long to inject the venom to a dangerous depth. The males, being much smaller, can inject far less venom and inject it far less deeply. The actual amount injected, even by a mature female, is very small in physical volume. When this small amount of venom is diffused throughout the body of a healthy, mature human, it usually does not amount to a fatal dose (though it can produce the very unpleasant symptoms of Latrodectism). Deaths in healthy adults from Latrodectus bites are relatively rare in terms of the number of bites per thousand people. Only 63 deaths were reported in the United States between 1950 and 1989 (Miller, 1992).


Wikipedia


----------

